# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  How do you get this veiny [email protected]@@@ video

## tprop

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVyLd...eature=related

----------


## FREAK

genetics bro and low bf

----------


## DSM4Life

Thats mostly genetics. Crazyness

----------


## T_Own

thats too much in my book.. i don't like when the veins get all bent up looking, like the one in the middle of the bi which is usually straight. he is just ridiculous, not just the number but how they pop out so much

----------


## SmittyTheOX

Where are his triceps?

----------


## Bossman

I don't think that's far from ordinary for contest condition. The guys arms look strange though.

----------


## csavage0

lots of winny lol and now fat or water hahahah

----------


## ilovesus

He looks like hes only in his late 20s. Iam sure he diets very well and kills the cardio. hes got some sick arms!

----------


## Charger527

yeah his arms look really out of proportion, like no tris

----------


## CMPD213

His veins are nice his arms are stupid looking.. They seem very long and not really even

----------


## Jakt

um, hes pumped too, when you are warm and lifting more viens come out, BB is a lot of illusions and tricks... when i get down to low bf i have viens like that everywhere! including abs

----------


## Zino

http://bodyspace.bodybuilding.com/Ka...n=progresspics

thats some crazy progress for 3 years!

----------


## jackjackson

3 years all natural.....?
If he diet'ed right and took some AAS.
I believe it, I have a friend much vainer than him.

----------


## Deltasaurus

yeah 3 years i think its possible say he put on 10-12lbs a year for 3 yread but still hes a monster i wanna look like him

----------


## planes

Some people are naturally veiny. Veins appear more closer to the skin on some people and on some people they are not.

I am not a veiny person. I worked out with people that were and didn't work out any harder than me but had it naturally.

In all the time I worked out I only had one vein that went down my bicep which I was real proud of but a buddy of mine had them all over the place.

Of course I never juiced so that may make a difference and my arms never got bigger than 16.5 inches. All muscle though.

Just wish I had all the supplements you guys have today.

I used to work out after a cinnamon bun and a coke and a lot of the time after a smoke and sometimes a smoke if you know what I mean.

----------


## Anabolic Member

its ussualy genetic combined with low bodyfat and low sub q water.. but even at 12% bodyfat my arms and legs are fairly vascular..

----------


## Schmidty

Try test, gh, insulin , pgcl and eq att together. i was a veiny freak n they were alwys out even in the cold

----------


## proironaust

dam he has the worlds worst triceps development (compared to bicep).Vieny as ****.If he worked on his triceps he would have a good set of arms but otherwise they look terrible

----------


## THE TANK 81

He really needs to work on his shoulders thats whats bothering me that and his triceps are lacking, but he really needs bigger shoulders

----------


## Mike Pulcinella

That ain't nothing!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4ucyTtMb0M

----------


## SquatMan

Nice vascularity! But the music sucked!! LOL


S

----------

